# snake



## oneadam12 (Dec 11, 2006)

Anybody ever killed a rattle snake in December before? The wife forced me to kill the one she found today, I usually let them go if they are not in the yard or near the house. The snake was 4' 8" long with seven rattles and a button. I have some pics, but the *(*)&*^*^ camera software is giving me problems right now. I will try to post the pics later.


----------



## jefeVTtreeman (Dec 11, 2006)

did you eat him? taste like chicken!


----------



## oneadam12 (Dec 11, 2006)

No, I've always wanted to try it, but I don't know how to dress it or prepare it. There is *NO* way the wife would prepare it for me, and I suspect she would kill me if she found out I was using her skillet to fry it in.:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## begleytree (Dec 11, 2006)

oneadam12 said:


> Anybody ever killed a rattle snake in December before? (snip)



Here in Ohio, ratttlesnakes are an endangered species. Most have radio transmitters installed as well. So, no. I dont kill rattlesnakes, or much of any other snakes, at all.
-Ralph

http://www.oplin.org/snake/fact pages/rattlesnake_timber/rattlesnake_timber.html


----------



## oneadam12 (Dec 12, 2006)

Endangered. Hmmmm. We don't see them as much as we used to, but I think it will be quite some time before they reach that mark here in the deep south. I personally don't have a problem with them, I hate rats a lot worse than any snake, just don't want the kids playing with them in the yard. Since I live a couple of miles past the end of nowhere though, it is sometimes hard to prevent such meetings.


----------



## oneadam12 (Dec 13, 2006)

*pics*

Ok, camera software is a pain, but I got around it.


----------



## doggonetrees (Dec 13, 2006)

Cut snake head area back approximately back 1", drive nail in this new area into board, with belly side up. Sharp knife/ razor, cut belly area all the way down to where rattlers attach. Flesh out starting point( nailed area ), and work toward tail area. Cleaning snake, need to assure there are no little snakes with it. Wash snake, get the grease hot, cut up like you would an eel, prepare like you would fish( bag, flour, salt & pepper, etc.) It's good hot- not so good cold. If there is the possibility that snake bit itself- forget the above, as the meat will make you sick. Treat skin like you would fur bearer, nail it on a board stretched out with outer hide into board, so you can continue fleshing and "salting down" the hide. I'm sure there are other ways, but this is the way my daddy taught me, and it worked.


----------



## oneadam12 (Dec 13, 2006)

Interesting, but I don't know how to flesh or salt a hide either. I've thought about trying to "tan" a deer hide in the past, but never have gotten around to finding the info on how.


----------



## Ekka (Dec 14, 2006)

Steve Irwin would roll in his grave. 

Leave the snake alone :deadhorse:


----------



## begleytree (Dec 14, 2006)

allright. this thread is closed. too much fighting and name calling.
-Ralph


----------

